# Sing Song



## aron (Nov 23, 2020)

Are you good at remembering songs ?

The next person writes some words of a song including a word from the previous song, ie

It's gonna be a blue blue Christmas without you...   ?

( over to you )


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

Song Sung Blue

(We already have a similar game, but that one requires the names of the songs. If I understand correctly, the words we quote in this game
can be from any part of the song? Thanks for starting a new one, Aron.)


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2020)

*Blue eyes crying in the rain*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

Welcome to the games aron..we already have a game like that, you'll find it here..

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...e-word-from-the-previous-answer.41877/page-75


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't think it's quite the same game, Holly. This one calls for any group of recognizable words from the song, not necessarily the title. But since we're not required to identify the song, I don't think this one will work. 

For instance, I am sure "blue eyes crying in the rain" is really from a song, but I don't recognize it. So, where do I go from there?


----------



## aron (Nov 24, 2020)

Listen to the rhythm of the falling rain
Telling me just what a fool I've been

(Thanks,all )


----------

